# Bought a Roku Express.



## Robert59 (Jun 2, 2020)

Bought this and having problems hooking it up. On my tv screen it says I need the network password for my MySpectrumWiFi94-2G Where is password on my router which is not a Spectrum but another brand or is it on my modem itself


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2020)

Mine is on my modem.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 2, 2020)

You can call Roku for help in setting up your device.  Their help number is on their website.  They're very helpful, polite and patient.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 2, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Mine is on my modem.



Mine is, too.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 2, 2020)

Usually under your modem. We love ours and once you figure it out, I think you will too.


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 3, 2020)

I have got it too work now. My internet service has information on their website to show how to hook it up.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 3, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I have got it too work now. My internet service has information on their website to show how to hook it up.


Good for you. Let us know how you like it! 

Get to know You Tube, it's great. Search for topics you like and it will begin offering you videos according to your search preferences; history, comedy, pets, how to /diy, cooking, science, travel, news, music....almost anything.


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 3, 2020)

I found this about Roku when I hooked it up. You need a credit card and they take out fee's. I also found this on the internet from a BBB
*BBB warns of company allegedly tricking people into paying fees to activate Roku. 
https://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/national/bbb-warns-of-company-allegedly-tricking-people-into-paying-fees-to-activate-roku#:~:text=Once customers called the company,fee to enable its devices.

I'm returning it to Walmart. I hate to take a chance after I found A report about it on BBB website.  *


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 3, 2020)

Well I have two of them and have had them for years and never had any problems.  Easy to enable, one with company help over the p hone, one without -- no fees or hassle.

The link you posted says is is NOT Roku who is doing the charging, but rather some third party company.  So don't call the third party company.  Easy fix.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 4, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> The link you posted says is is NOT Roku who is doing the charging, but rather some third party company. So don't call the third party company. Easy fix.


After you sign up, with the credit card, you can go back and delete it..Its there in case you want to buy/rent movies


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 4, 2020)

Have had a Roku since the company first started selling them. Activation was simple: Get on the site and get an account. You could give a credit card number if you wanted to, in order to sign up for channels that required payments. I never did. If it's mandatory, now, that sucks.....

Now that I think of it, I paid channels directly, not through Roku. I pay for Amazon Prime, Netflix, and Hulu,  but I pay them, not Roku.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 4, 2020)

O.K. folks.  For the unwashed and uneducated (I'm one of them), what does a Roku do?  

I have cable for t.v.  I pay $28.00 a month. I live in Canada and I get plenty of U.S. channels and shows as well as Canadian news.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 4, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I found this about Roku when I hooked it up. You need a credit card and they take out fee's. I also found this on the internet from a BBB
> *BBB warns of company allegedly tricking people into paying fees to activate Roku.
> https://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/national/bbb-warns-of-company-allegedly-tricking-people-into-paying-fees-to-activate-roku#:~:text=Once customers called the company,fee to enable its devices.
> 
> I'm returning it to Walmart. I hate to take a chance after I found A report about it on BBB website.  *



There are no fees Robert. Third party trying to take advantage of you. Had mine for 3 years and no fees.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 4, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> O.K. folks.  For the unwashed and uneducated (I'm one of them), what does a Roku do?
> 
> I have cable for t.v.  I pay $28.00 a month. I live in Canada and I get plenty of U.S. channels and shows as well as Canadian news.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 4, 2020)

Pappy said:


>


O.K. it's a streaming device.  I don't do videos too well because I have a hearing problem, so I did not watch the entire video.
So I'm guessing, you need an internet connection.  So depending on how much you want to pay for internet (fast or slow), then the results would reflect?
I'm wondering however, if you have You Tube, wouldn't it do the same thing without the Roku device?


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 4, 2020)

My internet bill a month is 15.00 a month which is a real good deal.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 4, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> My internet bill a month is 15.00 a month which real go deal.


$15.00 a month is really cheap.  Is that high speed or low speed and is there a data limit restriction on usage.


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 4, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> $15.00 a month is really cheap.  Is that high speed or low speed and is there a data limit restriction on usage.


High speed and no restrictions. And it's Spectrum.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 4, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> High speed and no restrictions. And it's Spectrum.


That's the best price you are going to get anywhere.
I pay close to $50.00 a month for low speed.


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 4, 2020)

About two years ago I was paying 25.00 a month from Frontier and told them I was leaving and they said wait we will give a better deal and came down to 20,00. I just sign up for this 15.00 dollar deal 6 months ago. They will make deals if they think you are going to leave I found out.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 4, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> O.K. it's a streaming device.  I don't do videos too well because I have a hearing problem, so I did not watch the entire video.
> So I'm guessing, you need an internet connection.  So depending on how much you want to pay for internet (fast or slow), then the results would reflect?
> I'm wondering however, if you have You Tube, wouldn't it do the same thing without the Roku device?


If you have  :
'smart tv", You Tube is probably already loaded. I have a dumb tv, do I need the Roku to get it.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 4, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> If you have  :
> 'smart tv", You Tube is probably already loaded. I have a dumb tv, do I need the Roku to get it.



I have a dumb TV and I have to "cast" Youtube over to the TV via the Roku.  Easy and it works great.  Huge amount of movies and TV  series on Youtube.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 4, 2020)

I was in Walmart looking to buy a TV. They had an RCA Roku. I didn't buy it because I didn't understand it. Probably a good deal. I don't have You Tube on my t.v. I have it on my IPad.I haven't tried connecting my iPad to the t.v. Set yet.Its not a smart TV. Just reasonably intelligent. Just too much to watch on cable anyway.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 5, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> High speed and no restrictions. And it's Spectrum.





Robert59 said:


> About two years ago I was paying 25.00 a month from Frontier and told them I was leaving and they said wait we will give a better deal and came down to 20,00. I just sign uo for this 15.00 dollar deal 6 months ago. They will make deals if they think you are going to leave I found out.


Are Spectrum and Frontier part of a bundle plan?? Can' have one without the other??


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Are Spectrum and Frontier part of a bundle plan?? Can' have one without the other??


Frontier internet I did have in past. 
https://www.buyfrontiernow.com/inte...MIlsqgn5nr6QIVFR-tBh2XPQIXEAAYASAAEgL9XPD_BwE

Spectrum internet which I have now,
*https://tinyurl.com/ya4ws3a9*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 29, 2021)

Just seeing this but I bought a Roku Express a few months ago. It came with a crappy HDMI cable which prohibited streaming while posting the message that (sic) I needed the proper HDMI cable! Luckily I still had the one from my Roku 2 so started using that. I also noticed that the Express remote's range is not as wide as the Roku 2.  No wonder they were selling it for $19.98.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 30, 2021)

changed to basic cable,got a Roku.save a lot of money.might get rid of cable all together,should have done this a long time ago.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 30, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> If you have  :
> 'smart tv", You Tube is probably already loaded. I have a dumb tv, do I need the Roku to get it.



does your 'dumb' tv have a HDMI port?  My Roku plugs into that. There's lots of content available through Roku that's not readily available through cable.  I'm assuming that most streaming sticks are the same.


----------

